# June contest winner



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations Lisa, that was a great shot.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a pretty smile


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart smiles when I look at this picture


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

They don't come cuter - Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*He is just picture perfect.*


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats, I love the smile!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats. Great shot


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congrats Lisa and Willow


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I have to admit my vote went to Jo Ellen's picture of Daisy and the fish but then I'm a real sucker for fish and dogs. But that smile in your picture Lisa and Willow is priceless!!! Congratulations!!!!

Pete


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Congratulations- great shot


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations !!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats! :wavey:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats! I loved seeing pictures of all of the Goldens enjoying the water!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great picture...


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats great pic!!


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

The photo just warms your heart. Congratulations!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay!!! I absolutely LOVED this picture.   Congrats!


----------



## wendy.ws (Jul 17, 2010)

Too cute, "hot dog"!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh wow thanks everyone!! Gotta love that smile!

Thinking of the next theme now....


----------

